
Mystery Radio Signals Detected from Red Dwarf Star Just Light-Years Away - mrfusion
http://www.newsweek.com/mystery-radio-signals-ross-128-star-637682
======
perseusprime11
Occam's Razor: Perhaps naturally occurring radio waves from collisions of
stars?

